# Social Isolation Home School



## amzamcalla (10 mo ago)

In the past our family schooled at home but now my teens are attending a public high school. The kids were very involved in theater, swim, scouts, and music lessons. Our community has an awesome home school organization we attended. I thought I set a good example for my younger sibling on how to get kids out to socialize but their tweens only know their parents and have zero friends, have never had friends or attended any group more than a handful of times a year. They do not volunteer, attend family gatherings, participate in sports, or know any other children. I am very worried about them and have never even heard of a home school family so isolated. It is almost like they are the poster family for homeschool stereotypes. Is there anything I can tactfully say or do ?


----------



## Neera (Jul 15, 2007)

Sorry, I am not any help, but am in the same boat. DD has never home schooled, but hates public school and has no friends and no matter how much we have encouraged her, she has not ben able to make a single good friend.


----------

